# WoC Daemon Prince fluff idea



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Im fairly new to the Warhammer fantasy side of GW, i just recently bought the WoC codex and i have read all the fluff in there.

Now my question, just bear with me, is; Can Daemon Princes in WoC Fluff be dedicated to 2 gods? 

Would Warriors dedicated to those 2 separate gods follow such a Deamon Prince as their leader?

Im wondering because my WoC army is Khorne & Nurgle dedicated, im planning on the Daemon Prince been an Unmarked Wizard.

Thanks.


----------



## Karchev23 (Dec 15, 2011)

I believe they can be Chaos Undivided? Meaning they adhere to all of them.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

They can either be dedicated to 1 god, or be unmarked and follow the pantheon, you can't explicitly just follow 2 of the 4

unmarked would be fine


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Im talking fluff not game and im sure it would be possible to gain the favor of just to gods, i dont see why not.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

I would say no because he wouldn't be well deticated anymore. you could say that he was from a tribe that just worshiped two gods which happend to look alot like Khorne and Nurgle. But deticating usualy means giving it all for one god.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Daemon Princes have ascended/descended which almost always is a gift from a God so in the end you gotta dance with the one that brung ya.

If a Great Hero becomes a Daemon Prince without it being a gift it is an expression of great personal power that makes them into a minor power of their own so I feel they would lose their allegiance to all the Gods.

That said the WoC Army Book openly states that the Gifts of the Gods (which Daemon Princes can have) can be granted from more than one god at a time, so I cannot see an issue with the psychology of a Daemon Prince holding two of the Gods as almost equally valuable.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Thank you that is what i was after someone who had an idea what i ment (not easy for me to articulate what i want), so it would be viable to say champions of Khorne and Nurgle have pledged themselves to fight for this Daemon Prince as they see him as chosen by both gods?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

yanlou said:


> Thank you that is what i was after someone who had an idea what i ment (not easy for me to articulate what i want), so it would be viable to say champions of Khorne and Nurgle have pledged themselves to fight for this Daemon Prince as they see him as chosen by both gods?


Definitely: the WoC book talks of summoning back ancestors who, by being the most strong, &c, are now gods so ancestors are important; thus, descendants who worshipped different Gods would probably still follow them.

Also, from a mortal perspective, Daemon Princes are an example of the rewards of exceptional behaviour; if a Daemon Prince had been rewarded by more than one god before their ascension then they would be an example of how to gain rewards from more than one God, so would be followed by champions seeking reward themselves.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Again thank you, you have given me a solid piece of fluff reason to have a Daemon Prince leading a Nurgle & Khorne dedicated army. Thanks


----------

